# iPad et lecture audio en réseau



## hellboychess (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment décidé de faire le saut dans l'univers Mac et un iMac doit arriver d'ici quelques jours à la maison.
Mon autre "envie" du moment se porte sur l'iPad, mais des questions sans réponses demeurent... J'espère que vous pourrez y répondre 

1) L'iPad peut-il jouer un morceau de musique tout en me laissant surfer sur le Net ? Je n'ai pour seule expérience Apple que l'iPhone4 du frangin, et à priori j'ai pas eu l'impression que c'était possible (peut-être à tort  )

2) l'iPad peut-il lire en wifi le contenu musical d'un disque dur externe branché en réseau sur ma Freebox HD ou sur mon iMac ? Ceci sans avoir à transférer ou synchroniser la musique ? Faut-il une application pour cela (Airfoil ou Remote) ? Je précise que le son doit sortir de l'iPad (branché sur un dock de qualité ou équipé d'un casque)

3) la 3g est-elle incontournable ? Je précise que je n'ai pas d'abonnement de téléphonie et que je ne compte pas trop en souscrire un. Je ne pense pas trop me connecter au Net en dehors de la maison, où de chez un ami où j'aurais accès à la clé wifi.

4) Des stations d'accueil (des docks) à prix intéressants existent-elles pour iPad ? ou me faudra-t-il plutôt opter pour des enceintes de qualité branchée sur la sortie casque ?


Si il existe une autre solution intéressante, autre que l'iPad, n'hésitez pas non plus à me la faire connaitre...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et pour le temps que vous m'accorderez 

Pierrot


----------



## kriso (25 Octobre 2010)

hellboychess a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai récemment décidé de faire le saut dans l'univers Mac et un iMac doit arriver d'ici quelques jours à la maison.
> Mon autre "envie" du moment se porte sur l'iPad, mais des questions sans réponses demeurent... J'espère que vous pourrez y répondre
> ...



1 - Oui dans la prochaine version iOS (multi-tâches)
2 - Oui avec FileBrowser par exemple
3 - Tu as répondu toi-même 
4 - Je n'ai pas d'avis


----------



## hellboychess (25 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide.


----------



## kisco (29 Octobre 2010)

quelques compléments:

1/ à mon avis cela fonctionne déjà, car même avec l'iPhone 3G sous OS 2 cela fonctionnait: lancer la lecture audio, changer d'application laisse l'audio allumé.
2/ tu as aussi sinon ZumoCast (gratuit à installer sur le mac et iPad), qui fait office de serveur streaming, où que tu sois avec ton iPad, si ton Mac est allumé bien sûr.


----------



## Jellybass (30 Octobre 2010)

2) Air Video permet aussi de lire en streaming des vidéos depuis un Mac (avec un client serveur gratuit). En wifi local ou même à distance via configuration, d'adresse IP (qui ne fonctionne pas terrible, d'ailleurs). Je suppose que l'audio est supporté.


----------



## arbaot (31 Octobre 2010)

AIr Vidéo ... video seulement


----------

